# Chia sẻ về cơ hội phát triển dành cho nhóm ngành Trí tuệ nhân tạo sau Dịch bệnh Covid-19



## HanaDang (7/9/20)

*Giáo sư Hùng Nguyễn - Đại học Swinburne, Úc*
*Chia sẻ về cơ hội phát triển của nhóm ngành Trí tuệ nhân tạo sau Covid-19*
​_Dịch bệnh Covid-19 đã thúc đẩy cho nhiều sự thay đổi, đặc biệt là đối với các ngành sử dụng trí tuệ nhân tạo và lĩnh vực giáo dục trực tuyến. _

_Là một người có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực đào tạo, giáo sư Hùng Nguyễn- hiện đang là Phó Hiệu trưởng chuyên môn của khoa Khoa học, Kỹ thuật và Công nghệ tại Đại học Công nghệ Swinburne- chia sẻ và đưa ra những lời khuyên dành cho các bạn trẻ và các bậc phụ huynh về lựa chọn học tập trong thời điểm hiện nay._

*I. Covid-19 mở đường cho sự phát triển mạnh mẽ của nền kinh tế trí tuệ nhân tạo:*
Giáo sư Hùng Nguyễn chia sẻ: _“Sau dịch bệnh Covid-19, tôi có thể thấy một sự chuyển đổi kỹ thuật số siêu tiên tiến mới của thế giới vật lý mạng, nơi các ứng dụng tự động hóa và trí tuệ nhân tạo sẽ cho phép tích hợp liền mạch phần mềm và phần cứng thông minh thông qua Internet. Công nghiệp 4.0, các hệ thống tự trị và trí tuệ nhân tạo sẽ là những thành phần thiết yếu của tầm nhìn này.”_

_“Chuyển đổi kỹ thuật số phòng thí nghiệm ảo và từ xa là một trong những bước phát triển mà chúng tôi đang thực hiện như một ví dụ về hoạt động học tập kết hợp- nhằm tăng cường kết quả học tập- khi kết hợp với các hoạt động giảng dạy truyền thống, bao gồm các bài tập trực tiếp trong phòng thí nghiệm thực tế.”_
_



_​ *II. Lời khuyên cho các bạn du học sinh và bậc phụ huynh về lựa chọn học tập trong thời điểm dịch bệnh Covid-19:*
Với sự phát triển mạnh mẽ của trí tuệ nhân tạo, có thể thấy đây sẽ là ngành nghề đem lại nhiều cơ hội dành cho các bạn trẻ đam mê nhóm ngành khoa học – kỹ thuật trong tương lai.
Thầy Hùng chia sẻ: _“Ngoài việc tăng tốc chuyển đổi kỹ thuật số này, chúng tôi cũng sẽ hợp tác chặt chẽ với các trường đại học và tổ chức công nghiệp hàng đầu tại Việt Nam và sẽ cung cấp một lộ trình chuyển tiếp liền mạch lên Đại học Công nghệ Swinburne hậu Covid-19. Đối với những sinh viên đang suy nghĩ về việc bắt đầu học ngay bây giờ, đây là thời điểm để tập trung vào các khóa học chuyển đổi công nghệ STEM đối với kinh tế, môi trường và xã hội, và điều này sẽ giúp sinh viên được chuẩn bị đầy đủ, sẵn sàng cho một lực lượng lao động toàn cầu được nâng cao kỹ thuật số trong tương lai.” _

_“Thêm vào đó, các sinh viên dự định đi du học hoặc các bậc cha mẹ đang nghĩ đến việc cho con em mình ra nước ngoài tiếp tục việc học, hiện đang phải đối mặt với những thách thức mới. Mặc dù việc học trực tuyến không phải là một lựa chọn quen thuộc, nhưng chúng tôi hiện đang nghiên cứu một hình thức nâng cao kỹ thuật số tiên tiến, nơi trực tuyến là trung tâm của sự chuyển đổi này.”_

*III. Mời trao đổi TRỰC TUYẾN cùng Đại học Swinburne trong tháng 9/ 2020:*
Đại học Swinburne , Úc – trường nằm trong Top 3% các trường Đại học hàng đầu thế giới (QS World University Rankings 2021)- được xem là ngôi nhà chung của các nhà vô địch chương trình “Đường lên đỉnh Olympia” Việt Nam trong những năm qua.

Theo *The Good Universities Guide Rankings*, dựa trên những cuộc điều tra khách quan từ sinh viên, Swinburne là đại học được đánh giá cao nhất ở Melbourne về chất lượng giảng dạy, sự hài lòng sau tốt nghiệp và kỹ năng toàn diện. Trường cũng nằm top 200 thế giới về cơ hội việc làm cho sinh viên, đồng thời xếp hạng 5 sao về mức độ hài lòng của sinh viên tốt nghiệp và kỹ năng chung, 4 sao về chất lượng giảng dạy của giáo sư.

Nếu bạn quan tâm du học Úc, yêu thích trường Đại học Swinburne và muốn tìm hiểu thêm về các chương trình học, các suất học bổng đến 75% học phí, điều kiện và cách thức nộp hồ sơ xin học- xin học bổng, … hãy tham dự Buổi *tư vấn- trao đổi TRỰC TUYẾN với đại diện trường:*

*Thời gian:* *10h- 12h, Thứ bảy, ngày 12- 9- 2020*
*Đăng ký tham dự tạ**i: https://bit.ly/323AnFG *
_Vui lòng đăng ký trước để có cơ hội nhận ưu đãi đến 20 triệu đồng (*):_
​Để tham gia hội thảo online, quý vị có thể cài đặt miễn phí ứng dụng Zoom tại Video Conferencing, Web Conferencing, Webinars, Screen Sharing, xem hướng dẫn sử dụng tại đây hoặc liên hệ với chúng tôi để được hỗ trợ.

Link tham dự webinar: https://us02web.zoom.us/w/84847239788
Webinar ID: 848 4723 9788
*IV. Công ty Đức Anh hỗ trợ du học sinh:*

Ưu đãi lên đến 20 triệu VNĐ (số lượng có hạn và áp dụng có điều kiện);
Tư vấn chọn trường/ chọn ngành;
Check xem bạn đủ điều kiện vào học ngành bạn muốn hay không;
Xin thư nhập học;
Xin học bổng nếu bạn đủ điều kiện- rất hiệu quả;
Xin visa du học- tỷ lệ visa của chúng tôi tốt nhất nhì Việt Nam;
Luyện và tổ chức thi chứng chỉ tiếng Anh quốc tế PTE A (pteatest.ducanh.edu.vn/) thay thế cho IELTS/ TOEFL để bạn du học nhanh chóng, thuận tiện;
Luyện IELTS và PTE A/ TOEFL cho bạn;
Bố trí nhà ở/ đón/ bảo hiểm y tế…;
Hỗ trợ bạn trong suốt quá trình du học tại nước ngoài.
*Chi tiết về thủ tục xin học, xin học bổng, xin visa du học và các vấn đề liên quan, vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty tư vấn du học Đức Anh*

Hà Nội: 54-56 Tuệ Tĩnh, Tel: 024 3971 6229
HCM: 172 Bùi Thị Xuân, Tel: 028 3929 3995
Hotline chung: 09887 09698


----------

